# wie geht die ilife schleife von apple?



## knobsi (25. Juni 2007)

ahoi zusammen,

anbei die "schleife" von ilife / apple.

mich würde interessieren, wie man das in photoshop erstellen kann.
habt ihr ideen oder kennt ihr links von tutorials diesbezüglich?

vielen dank vorab & lg.....

knobsi


----------



## Alexander Groß (25. Juni 2007)

Wenn überhaupt würde ich das mit dem Verkrümmenfilter angehen. Sieht aber sehr aufwendig aus. Eventuell ist man da mit einem 3D Programm besser bedient in welchem man dann die Bilder auf die Schleife "klebt".

Alex


----------



## kuhlmaehn (26. Juni 2007)

Du kannst dir auch das mal angucken:
http://www.fluglippi.de/Grafik/Photoimpact/Tutorials/Schleife2.html

Wenn du den hässlichen gelben Rand weglässt hast du immerhin schonmal eine Schleife. Die Bilder würde ich dann, wie Alexander schon meinte, mit dem Verkrümmenfilter und ner guten Portion Augenmaß anpassen und mit multiplizieren oder überlagern eine Ebene höher plazieren.
Achso das Tutorial ist übrigens nicht für Photoshop aber lässt sich auch ohne Probleme mit Photoshop so machen mit Pfaden und Verläufen. Schön sieht die auch nicht aus.. also wie gesagt du musst halt alles etwas mit Augenmaß machen wenn du wirklich Photoshop dafür verwenden willst.


----------



## Alexander Groß (26. Juni 2007)

Für Illustrator habe ich noch das hier gefunden:Band gestalten


Alex


----------



## forumschreiber (26. Juni 2007)

Dieses Tutorial Band gestalten ist etwas kompliziert; einfacher in AI:
Pfad zeichnen und Effekt >3D > Extrudieren und abgeflachte Kante... darauf anwenden;

müsste auch mit der Appleschleife so gehen!

Man kann da im Illustrator mit dem selben Filter auch noch die Textur draufmappen


----------



## darKuser (26. Juni 2007)

hmm... 
man könnte eine vorbauen (in freehand oder so also als vektor) und dann joa transvormieren und perspectivische verzerrung for the win


----------



## knobsi (26. Juni 2007)

ahoi an alle,

ich danke euch schon mal für eure tips. an ai hatte ich auch gedacht.
allerdings habe ich die funktion "3D..." total übersehen.

ich werde mich da mal durchkämpfen. und euch natürlich meine "tries" zeigen 

lg.... knobsi


----------

